
Is Left-Pad Indicative of a Fragile JavaScript Ecosystem? - remotesynth
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/left-pad-indicative-fragile-javascript-ecosystem/
======
gohrt
People run companies whose software builds depend on random third-party
modules to be live on a third-party site that never even suggests to be
offering durable hosting? Oh, lordie.

